# Watanabei



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this fish? I found some over the week end and am looking for angels for my tank. Should they be the last addition?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

I had one for a bit in a previous set up. It quicky became my favorite. never bothered any coral or any other fish. he swam in the current with my clowns.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

They have a very good reputation.
For a while they were everywhere, but I haven't seen many lately.


----------

